# droop setting question.



## pras (Dec 21, 2010)

i looked around and didnt find quite the answer i was looking for. but if anyone knows and can spend few mins for me. i would really appreciate that. question is about droop setting. i think here is a few confusion here. how do you guys setup droop? i see atleast 2 ways being talked about when i read online and in hudy setup book
method 1.
use the droop blocks and droop gauge, take off tires,swaybar, shocks. and measure the downstop. (this is the hudy book method). and to adjust the droop, adjust the downstop screws.

method 2:
i see this popular too. you set everything up. set ride height etc. and then lift up the tires..say 2 mm. and adjust droop screw so that tires just touch the setup board. 


so.. questions.
1. which one do u use? are both the same? 

2. in setup sheets when they say droop : 2.5mm (uptravel). what are they referring to? are they referring to 2.5 mm above the ride height? kinda confused. appreciate the help.

3. what droop measurements you have for your 10th scale touring car (photon..etc) setup for outdoor/rubber


thanks again.


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Both will get you the same results I believe. I use method 1. I don't race outdoors but for carpet I use 5.5 front and 4.5 rear.


----------



## pras (Dec 21, 2010)

so front has more droop than rear? for onroad cars?


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

Using the blocks and a guage a higher number is less droop. So the rear has more droop than the front.


----------



## pras (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks a lot. what kinda carpet car is that setup for? do u know what "5.5 front and 4.5 rear. " will translate to in droop above ride height setup?


----------



## indymodz (Jan 13, 2010)

I run a Xray T3, 17.5 stock rubber. Im not exactly sure on the above ride height # but when I get home from work Ill take some measurements and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## pras (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks so much


----------

